# Sophy 14 today



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy is 14 today, although it hardly seems possible that she is now well into her teens when I see her haring across the fields with Freddy. She is a little stiffer, a little more wary of jumping, has rather less stamina than when she was younger, but is still her bossy, determined, sensible self. And she no longer complains of being bored - Freddy has seen to that. New dog beds chosen according to her demanding standards arrived a week ago and there will be extra chicken for tea and for treats; for the most part every day revolves around dogs and cats in this house so birthdays don't make a lot of difference!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Happily birthday, delightful Sophy! Enjoy your chicken.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh Happy Birthday Sophy! 

Sending wishes for days filled with some fun, some rambles, some rest, and, of course, much chicken 💖


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Happiest of Birthdays, dear Sophy!! You have reached a lovely landmark, and your MH ages ago realized your sensibilities in so many areas. I imagine many dogs could long for this. You have a precious, special leader in your Mum, and many are justifiably envious 💖.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy birthday, Sophy!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Happy birthday 🎂 Sophy


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Happy birthday, Sophy. Thank you for keeping our world aligned.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Happy birthday Sophy. Enjoy your day and lovely chicken 🐔


----------



## beowoof (Dec 6, 2021)

happy birthday Sophy! we look forward to hearing your stories and enjoy your chicken. 🥳


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Happy birthday to Sophy!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Happy birthday to the little queen


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Happy birthday Sophy!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Happy Birthday Sophie! I hope the world aligns exactly as you wish it to today


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy Birthday Sophie! Enjoy your tea and chicken!


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Enjoy your special day, happy birthday Sophie.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, Sophie! I hope you’re having a terrific time, and that your mum share’s pictures.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

Belated birthday wished to Sophy! I hope you enjoyed your special day.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Ah I’m sorry I missed the big day! Happy Birthday Sophy!! 🎂


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy belated birthday to the intrepid Sophy! Buck admires how brave you are, swimming for the first time by the River and having a keen sense of direction back to fjm and the car. You are also doing a splendid job of training Freddy. Chicken pancakes and a new cozy bed…You are loved.
…


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy belated birthday Sophy !


----------



## jeanne.marklin (Aug 10, 2021)

Happy birthday Sophie! From your older friend, Romeo (15)


----------

